# Paganini caprices for solo violin.....



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

What are your opinions on the best recordings,
modern and period violin?
Thanks
:tiphat:


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Michael Rabin and Ruggiero Ricci.


----------



## vsm (Aug 26, 2017)

Yes, Ruggero Ricci's recording is one of my favorites as well.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

I strongly second the recommendation of Michael Rabin in the 24 Paganini Caprices for solo violin. Michael Rabin, Uto Ughi, and Salvatore Accardo are easily my favorite violinists in this music.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Josquin13 said:


> I strongly second the recommendation of Michael Rabin in the 24 Paganini Caprices for solo violin. Michael Rabin, Uto Ughi, and Salvatore Accardo are easily my favorite violinists in this music.


Did Ughi record a complete set of the Caprices?


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

"Did Ughi record a complete set of the Caprices?"

No, I don't believe so--he's only recorded Nos. 1, 9, 13, & 24 on his "Live in Rome" CD (as far as I know), which is included in the Ughi Sony box set. They're also on You Tube, if I'm not mistaken. Here's Ughi playing No. 9 in concert:


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

I've been sampling other recordings of the 24 Caprices (than those mentioned above), and discovered these three, which sound excellent to me:

Thomas Zehetmair--his second recording, on ECM:










https://www.amazon.com/Niccolò-Paga...=1536859569&s=MP3+Downloads&sr=1-1&ref=sr_1_1

Sueye Park (who was only 16 when she made this recording, born in the year 2000--that's a little scary. The excellent BIS sound recording makes her beautiful Guarneri 'del Gesù' 1739 Cremona violin sound like it's being played in your living room):









https://www.amazon.com/24-Caprices-SUEYE-PARK/dp/B075ZP3KRL





Frank Peter Zimmermann:


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

I don't like the works myself - to me it is empty virtuosity - I have *Accardo's DG box* 
- but I noticed that *Julia Fischer recorded them for Decca:
*.







And* James Ehnes recorded them for Onyx:
*


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

...oh, and it looks like Midori and Itzhak Perlman both recorded these works so well that their labels regard them as classic recordings.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Any love for the old Perlman recording or Quarta? I have Kaler's budget set too which is impressive.

















Ps. I should point out that i like Rabin best.


----------

